# Free Zone Residency Visa Timing



## Desert_Fever (Apr 13, 2013)

For folks here that have started their own Fujairah free zone company or other free zone company? How long did your residence visa security check take? I understand the free zone is the sponsor here. Once approved through security check, you have to come do the medical testing for visa stamping.

Thanks in advance


----------



## earthworm88 (Jun 14, 2013)

Desert_Fever said:


> For folks here that have started their own Fujairah free zone company or other free zone company? How long did your residence visa security check take? I understand the free zone is the sponsor here. Once approved through security check, you have to come do the medical testing for visa stamping.
> 
> Thanks in advance


I have no experience with Fujairah FZ, but for RAK FZ, the approximate time line is as follow:

1-4 weeks for immigration pre-approval process (depending on nationality)
up to 1 week for company registration (when you can apply for yourself/employees)
1-2 weeks for entry permit approval
2 weeks for residence visa + Emirates ID (medical test and finger printing)

HTH


----------



## Desert_Fever (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks. What is the difference between immigration pre-approval and entry permit approval?

I already have a Fujairah license.. They applied for the residency visa. It's been 6 business days.

I am a US citizen.


----------



## earthworm88 (Jun 14, 2013)

Desert_Fever said:


> Thanks. What is the difference between immigration pre-approval and entry permit approval?
> 
> I already have a Fujairah license.. They applied for the residency visa. It's been 6 business days.
> 
> I am a US citizen.


I would assume the entry permit approval would be for those nationality out of the country which require pre-approved visa to enter UAE in order to process their residence visa. In your case, you would have skipped that step as you are able to come in and out freely. 
Have you got your medical test done yet?


----------



## Desert_Fever (Apr 13, 2013)

No.. The medical test is done once the residence visa is approved. However, in order for that to be approved it has to go through a security check. My question for the forum was how long does that security check usually take within a freezone??

this is different than an expanded security clearance I imagine you would need when working on sensitive government projects.thanks


----------



## Asimfrombombay (Sep 20, 2013)

earthworm88 said:


> I have no experience with Fujairah FZ, but for RAK FZ, the approximate time line is as follow:
> 
> 1-4 weeks for immigration pre-approval process (depending on nationality)
> up to 1 week for company registration (when you can apply for yourself/employees)
> ...


 Its all about the visa processing time for a company at RAK FZ. What about employment visa processing pro cedure and how long it takes to obtain red copy if anyone got a job in that area and the company is going to process his visa.
According to my knowledge it takes 2 to 3 days for urgent processing and 10 to 12 days for normal processing.


----------



## Asimfrombombay (Sep 20, 2013)

Anyone.....???


----------



## Desert_Fever (Apr 13, 2013)

That's right


----------



## Asimfrombombay (Sep 20, 2013)

Desert_Fever said:


> That's right


What...?


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

earthworm88 said:


> I have no experience with Fujairah FZ, but for RAK FZ, the approximate time line is as follow:
> 
> 1-4 weeks for immigration pre-approval process (depending on nationality)
> up to 1 week for company registration (when you can apply for yourself/employees)
> ...


Immigration pre-approval is required from RAK FZ but it is not required in case of Fujairah. Entry permits are required regardless if you are eligible for visa on arrival or not.


----------



## msbettyboopdxb (Mar 22, 2009)

Desert_Fever said:


> For folks here that have started their own Fujairah free zone company or other free zone company? How long did your residence visa security check take? I understand the free zone is the sponsor here. Once approved through security check, you have to come do the medical testing for visa stamping. Thanks in advance


My security clearance took 4 days.


----------



## patelmineshh83 (Oct 19, 2015)

I am from India and I recently got a job in Fujeirah free zone. Company has applied for visa please let me know how long will it take to complete the whole process of getting work visa.


----------

